# Open Spots for Two Hexingtide Games in January (Think Hellboy & World of Darkness)



## WillPhillips (Jan 5, 2023)

I am currently designing and playtesting HEXINGTIDE , a zine-sized TTRPG of Minimalist Monstrous Roleplaying.

The game is my rules-lite love letter to the monsters of folklore, comics, and classic pop culture.
Inspired by Hellboy & the wider Mignolaverse, Dan Brereton’s Nocturnals, Eric Powell’s The Goon & Hillbilly, classic Universal Monsters, Alan Moore & Kevin O’Neill’s The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, the Underworld films, and the various incarnations of The World of Darkness.
Player Characters range from the mortal human with strange gifts and powers to the outright weird and monstrous.
Rules are minimal, tightly focusing on the monster theme by way of a double-edged core dice mechanic, and lean into open-ended player descriptions with modifier numbers (think Fate or Risus).
PWYW / Free downloads of the current playtest are available here:

 http://hexingtide.com
 Hexingtide (Early Access) by Will Phillips

As I get ready for the next big playtest release, I have open spots in two guest GM games this month! Both online (obviously). Neither will be recorded.

One-shot Sunday Jan. 15, 1:00-5:00pm EST with GM WIlliam (@kiltedfiend on Twitter)
Three-part adventure Thursday evenings EST Jan. 12, 19, and 26 with GM Derek (@sheepdast on Twitter)
IF INTERESTED, please sign up here:

Airtable | Everyone's app platform

I'm happy to answer any questions here or in my very-tiny, very-quiet Discord:

Join the Hexingtide Discord Server!


----------

